# Lease turn in at PCD



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Is there any way that I can turn in an EOL BMW at the Performance center? I'm planning on PCD, and if I can turn my lease in there, it'll save me the one way airfare.


danke,


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

No, they cannot accept lease turn-ins at PCD.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Desiboy said:


> Is there any way that I can turn in an EOL BMW at the Performance center? I'm planning on PCD, and if I can turn my lease in there, it'll save me the one way airfare.
> 
> danke,


There should be a BMW dealer in Greenville. I wouldn't be surprised if they get this request a lot.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Desiboy said:


> Is there any way that I can turn in an EOL BMW at the Performance center? I'm planning on PCD, and if I can turn my lease in there, it'll save me the one way airfare.


As Adrian and kyfdx stated above, you cannot turn in a lease BMW at the Performance Center.

Century BMW is the local BMW Retail Center and I have seen plenty of customers arrange a lease turn in there. Their main phone # is 864-234-6437.

Look forward to meeting you soon!


----------

